# The Shield



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone ever watch the show? It's a pretty good drama! Everyone on the show is corrupt!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Haha, I love that show. It's intense!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

they have the first 2 seasons on DVD, they r about to release the 3rd


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

EOD1 @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> Anyone ever watch the show? It's a pretty good drama! Everyone on the show is corrupt!


Yeah, they're corrupt, but in kind of a good way, know what I mean? That makes sense to anyone?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

That show is the shit, I love it, hahaha. 9 long months till the 4th season!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah i never heard of it. but some1 let me borrow it and it was just intense! Yeah they are corrupt but they get the job done! It took me about a week before i realized that Maky used to be on the show "The Commish"


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

EOD1 @ 7/7/2004 9:46:28 AM said:


> It took me about a week before i realized that Maky used to be on the show "The Commish"


Talk about a change in charterers, Jolly Police Commissioner to bad add narc. I have watched it a few time but just can't get into it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

My wife LOVES it!
It would be more realistic if the number of honest cops were at least 1/2 of the roster, I mean come on!
:roll:


----------



## radiocop (Sep 15, 2002)

I've watched a few times and can't get past the fact that they wear their badges on the wrong side of their chests.


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

Best show out there...I am dying to watch the 3rd Season, I had withdrawals after the first 2. I wouldn't listen to anything about the 3rd Season from people who are priviledged enough to get FX. Hopefully it will come out on DVD sooner than I expect it to. I am completely addicted. :rofl:


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Anybody see the one where the Capt was forced to.........at gun point.


----------



## WBPD628 (Jul 11, 2003)

That was sick. They even took a picture with the cell phone while he was doing that. Did they ever use the pictures against him?


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

radiocop @ Thu July 08 said:


> I've watched a few times and can't get past the fact that they wear their badges on the wrong side of their chests.


That pisses me off too!!


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

How do you apply to Farmington 5-O? :twisted:


----------

